# Service dog for hearing impaired



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I would like to know what services that Golden can do for hearing impaired owner? I am hearing impaired and I was thinking if would it be possible for simple service like barking when someone knock or rang doorbell at the door, bark if there any alarm in the house like smoke detector or a break in that I cannot hear? If that can be train then how old can Golden can start learn that and what the requirement for that training?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I did a Google search and many, many agencies came up. Training a service dog isn't something most people can do by themselves, therefore they reach out to organizations who help with this.

Dogs for the Deaf
NEADS
Assistance dogs international

Those were just a few I found.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tine, I appreciate the answer you found. I will take a look at it.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am training a hearing assistance dog right now. I am still in the very beginning phases but when she is done with training she will be able to alert her handler to any electronic noise we have trained her to respond to (oven timer, microwave timer, phone going off, front door knock/buzzer, alarm clock, tornado siren, smoke alarm, sump pump alarm, etc. etc.). She won't go out in public a lot as her handler won't need her in those circumstances very often if at all. If she did go on public outings she would for the most part just raise her handlers awareness of their surroundings (i.e. car honks and the dog turns to look, possibly alerting the handler to look in that direction). 

Technically you can start training at any age, but there would not be a lot of point starting training after 2 or 3 years. A dog who has completed basic training should usually only take 6 months to complete hearing assistance dog training (provided you don't need a dog with public access). 

What do you mean by requirements?

ETA: Very few dogs can make the service dog qualifications so getting a puppy from a reputable breeder who actually proves their dogs in show venues is critical. Very few breeders actually produce the quality of a dog you need, and be prepared to pay an arm and a leg for such a pup (around $1,200-1,800). You will also want to make sure that the puppy comes from generations of health clearances (hip, heart, elbow and annual eye) as it will greatly reduce your puppies chances of having a health problem that would keep them from being able to be an assistance dog. A reputable breeder will also be able to match you with a puppy that has a high chance of succeeding in the demands of a service dog.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Eowyn, I am glad to know that the owners can train their dogs to become a hearing assistance instead just order a service dog. Mostly what I found on website is that I need to adopt a service dog, they don't train the dog that people already owned. I am hoping to find that training somewhere in Michigan where I can train with my dog.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Eowyn, you are really experienced with dog training though also right? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

GoldenLove88 said:


> Eowyn, I am glad to know that the owners can train their dogs to become a hearing assistance instead just order a service dog. Mostly what I found on website is that I need to adopt a service dog, they don't train the dog that people already owned. I am hoping to find that training somewhere in Michigan where I can train with my dog.


I will likely work with a professional trainer at the very end, but the vast majority of the training will be done by myself and her hearing impaired partner. There is a trainer in Cleveland Ohio who trains hearing assistance dogs privately that I used to know o. I am currently trying to track her down again as she would be the one I would want to use when/if we do go to a pro.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Eowyn, you are really experienced with dog training though also right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmm, not sure how to answer that. I consider myself competent dog trainer, although I wouldn't use the word experienced as I have not worked with a lot of different dogs extensively.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ruby was a service dog to a hearing impaired elderly lady before she came to us. She was abandoned after the lady passed away, and we have not been able to contact the remaining family to find out anything about her training.

She is very well behaved, and 9 months ago, and she barks to alert us of every electronic sound in the house, as Eowyn listed above. It is a different bark than her 'regular' bark, more of a vibrating grumble, and she will often place her head on your leg when she does it. (I had to turn the buzzer off on the dryer, because she is quite insistent that you take care of things quickly, and I am a 'fluff' it kinda woman!)

I don't see any difference in her behavior outside, other than her placement when you have her on a leash. She always puts herself between you and the road, and she makes sure you can feel her at your side - she doesn't lean on you, but it's as if she brushes up against your leg just to let you know she is there.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

I know very little about people with hearing impairment and their service dogs and so I'm curious about something: how does a dog barking help? Can people with hearing impairment still hear it? If so, what do completely deaf people do? Or is it a visual or tactile cue as well? I mean no disrespect, and I'm not doubting that a service dog can help like that; I'm just curious about the actual mechanics of it.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Many of my hearing impaired clients can hear a dog bark. Also, dogs can go touch their owner and show them to whatever it is say.... the oven, dryer, door etc.

Please to the OP, check your state laws. In GA for a dog to be considered a service dog it has to be trained by a certified trainer from what I understand and have read


----------



## JLC44 (Jun 18, 2013)

Martin said:


> I know very little about people with hearing impairment and their service dogs and so I'm curious about something: how does a dog barking help? Can people with hearing impairment still hear it? If so, what do completely deaf people do? Or is it a visual or tactile cue as well? I mean no disrespect, and I'm not doubting that a service dog can help like that; I'm just curious about the actual mechanics of it.


In our training class, one of the dogs was trained for hearing alert. The dog would touch to alert and then signal to show what he was alerting to. I forget the details now but it was fascinating to watch.



tine434 said:


> Many of my hearing impaired clients can hear a dog bark. Also, dogs can go touch their owner and show them to whatever it is say.... the oven, dryer, door etc.
> 
> Please to the OP, check your state laws. In GA for a dog to be considered a service dog it has to be trained by a certified trainer from what I understand and have read


You are not quite correct with your understanding of the Georgia law. The ADA is Federal law and sets the minimum rights for people with disabilities and service dogs, so a person with a service dog under the ADA is covered and has the same rights everywhere in the country. 

The Georgia law offers additional protections that the ADA does not, for example making denial of access, harassment, injury, and death to a service dog criminal offenses. To access those additional protections you must meet the Georgia definition of service dog which limits which disabilities qualify, and that the dog was trained by a recognized organization. 

So an owner trained service dog in Georgia is still allowed access under the ADA, but are not covered by Georgia law. So denial is a violation of Federal civil law, but not Georgia criminal law.

Most states with similar provisions have begun changing the laws to bring them more in line with the 2010 ADA revisions. Texas just did so last year removing the need for organizational training, among other changes.

Hope this helped clarify it for you.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

My golden is my service dog. I trained her with the help of a professional. My needs are mobility assistance, so I'm not sure of the tasks that are needed for hearing alert, but touch is a big one I use with my girl. She'll touch anything I point out to her, whether it's my wheelchair footrests, opening handicap doors, etc. I imagine it would be helpful to alert you to sounds you cannot hear. Barking isn't always preferred, because in public settings, that can be considered disruptive and grounds to be asked to leave. 

Best wishes.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am not completely Deaf but I cannot hear well high pitch sound like smoke alarm and doorbell. I only hear well with low strong sound like a dog barking. I was sitting in living room while the smoke alarm goes off and the neighborhood from second floor came to my door telling me that the alarm has been go off for 15 minutes which I didn't hear it at all unless my ear is right close to the alarm. That same goes for doorbell, I can hear it when I am near it but when I am in other room, I can't hear it well.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

If most of that type of alerting is needed, barking would be appropriate and helpful. Try finding positive reinforcement trainers in your area. Best wishes to you! Service dogs are just amazing and they do love having a job! This type of job, though, would really require some help - that's where the trainers will come in.

Best wishes!!!!


----------

